# Training TOSA on the sleeve



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are pictures and a small video of Tosa´s training on the sleeve. It´s his favorit job!























































e um pequeno video
‪Tosa´s tenacity for the sleeve‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks Monkeys!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Tosa is really enjoying his training!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That.. is.. AWESOME! I love seeing dogs do sleeve work!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Very cool! But I just can't picture him as a "big tough dog" in the last 2nd to last picture of his goofy smiling face! He's too sweet!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awesome! Are you having him certified as a guard dog or anything?


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pics!!!! You should totally do Schutzhund, I like seeing breeds other than GSDs and Mals out there sometimes.

I can't wait until Rayne is old enough to work the bitesuit, she just moved up to the pillow a couple days ago.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> That.. is.. AWESOME! I love seeing dogs do sleeve work!


Same here!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Very cool! But I just can't picture him as a "big tough dog" in the last 2nd to last picture of his goofy smiling face! He's too sweet!!!


He does look very sweet when he is calm, which is most of the time. But when BRT´S dislike someone, they transform themselves into a bear.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> That's awesome! Are you having him certified as a guard dog or anything?


I´m starting his training on the sleeve, because is a away to get his attention for training him for the basics. In september he will start a professional training for cetified defense dog.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> Nice pics!!!! You should totally do Schutzhund, I like seeing breeds other than GSDs and Mals out there sometimes.
> 
> I can't wait until Rayne is old enough to work the bitesuit, she just moved up to the pillow a couple days ago.


Great! I would love to see Rayne pictures or videos if you have it to share!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not much transformation necessary...i would NOT want to wake up on the wrong side of him....

aweome pics and video.....

he just seems too adorable to attack sleeves LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the pics!! They are awesome!
I can totally relate to them turning into a bear if they feel their family is in danger. Duncan is now 15 months and his protective instincts are really developing. That is why extensive socialization is so important so they can distinguish a real threat from one that isn't.

I am wanting to do weight pull with Duncan.....he is such a moose I know he'd be great at it! I know Tosa would be great at it too! I'd also love to do Personal Protection work with Duncan if I could find the right trainer. With how protective these dogs are I feel that by training them extensively you have better control over their instincts and it makes them a safer dog. They learn when it is okay to bite and when it's not okay. I am leaning more towards PP training rather than Schutzhund because in PP the dog is trained in more real life scenarios.

The a$$ puckered you get when your full grown adult male BRT decides you need protecting is crazy....lol. They go from this sweet fuzzy love into a bear that would die to keep you safe. Having control over that power is so very important.

Anyhow.....I have rambled. I love your pics of Tosa. He is turning into a handsome young man! What else do you have planned for him? :0)


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

magicre said:


> not much transformation necessary...i would NOT want to wake up on the wrong side of him....
> 
> aweome pics and video.....
> 
> he just seems too adorable to attack sleeves LOL


:biggrin: He is adorable endeed.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Think you can handle it? Pretty sure I see you falling over there on pic 3...
LOL jk jk, but Tosa is BIG! Wouldn't like to see him angry :biggrin:.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Love the pics!! They are awesome!
> I can totally relate to them turning into a bear if they feel their family is in danger. Duncan is now 15 months and his protective instincts are really developing. That is why extensive socialization is so important so they can distinguish a real threat from one that isn't.
> 
> I am wanting to do weight pull with Duncan.....he is such a moose I know he'd be great at it! I know Tosa would be great at it too! I'd also love to do Personal Protection work with Duncan if I could find the right trainer. With how protective these dogs are I feel that by training them extensively you have better control over their instincts and it makes them a safer dog. They learn when it is okay to bite and when it's not okay. I am leaning more towards PP training rather than Schutzhund because in PP the dog is trained in more real life scenarios.
> ...


I agree 100% with you. If you haven´t told me you have a BRT, i would say imediatly you had one because you describe exactly how they are. Regarding plans for him, i want to have as much control of him as possible, and that´s why he will start protection training in september because is a way for him to put all his energy out there and be calmer on his everyday life, at the same time, if a have 100% control of him when a decoy is instigating on him, i will be able to control him on almost every other situations.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Think you can handle it? Pretty sure I see you falling over there on pic 3...
> LOL jk jk, but Tosa is BIG! Wouldn't like to see him angry :biggrin:.


Hehehe, i love when he throughs his but backwards and shakes his head to take the sleeve of my arm. He is rarely angry. He is very calm. Only at night he becomes more suspiciouse of strangers and even friends.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Love to see people nurturing aspects of their dog's instinctual capabilities -- in a safe and controlled manner! Looks like this was a job he was meant to do... and he looks awesome doing it! Kudos to you for recognizing that power and strength, and rather than inhibiting it entirely, learning to master and control it. Way cool!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

minnieme said:


> Love to see people nurturing aspects of their dog's instinctual capabilities -- in a safe and controlled manner! Looks like this was a job he was meant to do... and he looks awesome doing it! Kudos to you for recognizing that power and strength, and rather than inhibiting it entirely, learning to master and control it. Way cool!


Thanks for kind words. It looks like we have the same vision for dogs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's such a great looking dog! I just have a question on the training of these guys. When you do protection training with them, do you handle them or does the trainer do the handling? I know with Chows, they only prefer that their owner handle them in classes and I was wondering if the BRT's are the same way?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

chowder said:


> He's such a great looking dog! I just have a question on the training of these guys. When you do protection training with them, do you handle them or does the trainer do the handling? I know with Chows, they only prefer that their owner handle them in classes and I was wondering if the BRT's are the same way?


The place were Tosa will be training, i will allways be the one handling him. I am starting with him me self precisely to have a good control on him when we start the professional training on september.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I'd also love to do Personal Protection work with Duncan if I could find the right trainer. With how protective these dogs are I feel that by training them extensively you have better control over their instincts and it makes them a safer dog. They learn when it is okay to bite and when it's not okay. I am leaning more towards PP training rather than Schutzhund because in PP the dog is trained in more real life scenarios.


Yeah you definately have to find the right trainer to do PP. There are so many places out there that have no idea what they're doing, it's scary. 

If you have it in your area, PSA (Protection Sport Association) is in some ways a middle ground between Schutzhund and PP. Definately a sport, but has a ton more environmental stressors that is more "real life". And they train dogs for the suit, instead of a sleeve. They have car jacking scenerios, surprise attack on the handler, some cool stuff. I've never seen a BRT trained in PSA, so Duncan could be the first!!!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

BRT said:


> Great! I would love to see Rayne pictures or videos if you have it to share!


I'm going to drag my twin sister out to training on monday and get her to take some pics, maybe video. It's too hard to handle the line and a camera :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> Yeah you definately have to find the right trainer to do PP. There are so many places out there that have no idea what they're doing, it's scary.
> 
> If you have it in your area, PSA (Protection Sport Association) is in some ways a middle ground between Schutzhund and PP. Definately a sport, but has a ton more environmental stressors that is more "real life". And they train dogs for the suit, instead of a sleeve. They have car jacking scenerios, surprise attack on the handler, some cool stuff. I've never seen a BRT trained in PSA, so Duncan could be the first!!!!


I totally agree! I have heard stories about trainers ruining dogs. I would only consider this type of training if I knew the trainer was one of the best and had worked with Black Russians before.

PSA sounds awesome! I know Duncan would rock it!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Love the pics!! They are awesome!
> With how protective these dogs are I feel that by training them extensively you have better control over their instincts and it makes them a safer dog. They learn when it is okay to bite and when it's not okay. I am leaning more towards PP training rather than Schutzhund because in PP the dog is trained in more real life scenarios.
> )


 It is awesome to watch a good protection trained dog! To see them "turn on" is "mind-blowing" You can do both SCH & PP and some do. APBT's are getting into this & the French Ring these days. But the Mals own the field.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> But the Mals own the field.


Geez, do they ever, especially in ring sports. Those skinny little SOBs :wink: Actually my trainer's dog is a huge sucker, for a Mal, probably 85lb or so.


----------

